
Show HN: Hillary Clinton Emails API - leaksapi
http://www.leaksapi.com
======
teach
There seems something a bit ironic or maybe recursive about having to provide
my own email address to be able to easily search someone else's emails.

Then maybe _you_ will get hacked and someone else will put up a dataset
containing _my_ email address. Ah, the world we now live in.

~~~
leaksapi
The login requirement was only to prevent garbage requests. No intention to
use the email addresses for any purpose other than authentication.

~~~
teach
Oh, I know. I make my customers give me their email addresses, too, and I'm
happy to provide it. It just felt circular, that's all.

------
juvinious
This is pretty good, the folks in the security space could proabably use this
for analysis. Any intention to inform organizations such as the center for
security policy?

------
PrimeDirective
But why?

~~~
leaksapi
Was this directed at the previous commenter or the API itself?

~~~
rhizome
I would guess the API, since the WL page for the Clinton emails already has a
search facility. Is this a school project?

~~~
leaksapi
We decided to build this after a friend and I discovered that you couldn't
really quantify the Clinton emails. Yes, you can search on WL or WSJ, but it's
much harder to gain any data-driven insights from that. Yes, you can search
for "Benghazi", but can you query against a list of nearby Libyan cities, or
run all emails containing the strings "Bernie" or "Sanders" through a
sentiment analyzer, etc.

Not a school project, though it was a hobby project.

~~~
rhizome
I must have missed the parts of the API docs that describe sentiment analysis
and geofencing queries.

------
tbodt
Curious why the domain was registered through Domains By Proxy.

